# Secret Directive Leaked - Like we didnt already know..



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

That was great... She didn't know how to crawfish out of that so she just went full steam ahead.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

stupid *****. theyre all *****es


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

And we sit back and take it like it's a spoon feeding. Really they don't care if we know the plan because we don't matter and are going to take it like it or not. In other countries governments are scared of the people. Here we are scared of them and at some point we've got to take the power back.


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

^^^Agreed, I say the same thing all the time, (need to stop letting the government tell us how things are going to be!!!). Then we got a n.........well, nevermind!!!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

he will definitely be a one term president.
hell he's no president. he'll be a one term WHITE house resident.

People arent taking this. His approval rating is at at the lowest of any president in the shortest amount of time after taking office. People have been fired up over the healthcare "reform" and are fighting back in the townhalls. But as Masher said they dont care.. they have a majority vote and are trying to ram this down our throats no matter if we dont want it. They are exploring nuclear option to ram it thru to passage. that tells you they aren't listening nor do they care.
Liberals.. always generous with someone else's money.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

2 words... American Revolution :bigok:



4 Words... American Revolution (The Sequal) :rockn:


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yall all are right we as a country need to stand up for ourselves instead of rant and rave .. go to our senators copngressman voice our opinion... but the question is how much will they destroy this country before they all leave


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I love the expressions on the two other panel members faces. Im willing to bet they are republicans by the smiles on their faces. The **** liberals wanna take over oil, healthcare, and etc. Whats next are they gonna start moderating this forum as well.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

They want to it's the hidden agenda take away the First Admendment Right to Free Speech. These people have been embeded into the government for along time just waiting for the oppurtunity to install thier agendas and now is the time. 
If we do nothing they will succeed and when it is to late to do anything about it we will all be saying WTF.
I do not know if anybody here watches Glen Beck but he has this thing pegged. We need to start asking questions and excepting nothing but the truth. And demand truthful answers.
Come on America lets Stand Up and Have Our Voices Heard, before they can not be heard anymore.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> Whats next are they gonna start moderating this forum as well.



Over my cold dead ***.


----------



## drtyTshrt (May 27, 2009)

<EMBED id=mediumFlashEmbedded name=undefined pluginspage=http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer src=http://foxnews1.a.mms.mavenapps.net/mms/rt/1/site/foxnews1-foxnews-pub01-live/current/largeplayer011008/fncLargePlayer/client/embedded/embedded.swf width=305 height=275 type=application/x-shockwave-flash flashvars="playerId=011008&playerTemplateId=fncLargePlayer&categoryTitle=&referralObject=8794815&referralPlaylistId=playlist" wmode="false" scriptAccess="always" salign="LT" menu="false" scale="noscale" play="false" quality="high" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" bgcolor="#000000">
This is the last part of his series this week. The whole week is a must see.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

cool auto media embedding works for foxnews vids too


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I love watching Glenn Beck!! Makes alot of great points and is funny as heck!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Preach it Rev!!


----------

